# Block heater cord issue.



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Having an issue with my block heater cord tripping my gfci plug when it's wet or frozen. Right this moment replacing the heater cord don't strike my fancy. 
Replacing the end is what I'm thinking, and somehow insulated the wires with sealing tape. 
Anyone else have this issue? Ideas on fixes?
Also not looking to put on those plug sockets that have the flapper opening either.
03 ,350


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Block heater..,,,,fancy!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Wonder if the liquid tape would work as opposed to sealing tape? I've used it on exposed wires and it works fine.



dieselss;1925027 said:


> Having an issue with my block heater cord tripping my gfci plug when it's wet or frozen. Right this moment replacing the heater cord don't strike my fancy.
> Replacing the end is what I'm thinking, and somehow insulated the wires with sealing tape.
> Anyone else have this issue? Ideas on fixes?
> Also not looking to put on those plug sockets that have the flapper opening either.
> 03 ,350


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I don't like to smoke out my neighbors...Bahahaha...
Also I like a nice warm butt when I sit in the seat.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Just replace to the cord from the element it just plugs on to it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

True, getting to it in this balmy weather and the fact that my chickie didn't shovel the drive means it's still snow covered and hard pack.
No, it's factory ran and a pain to get at with the lower inner fender guard and the plow mount. Really a pain


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine would blow the GFI non stop. I've found the GFI's are just too touchy. I bought a very good, 100' , 12 gauge extension cord, run from the garage door opener outlet. Never an issue anymore. And I added a three way under the hood. Battery minder and block heater when plugged in


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly! Only blows when it's slightly wet. I know it's the truck cord tho. 
I just don't wanna wake up to lights and fire engines at my door one day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly what I DON'T want Lmfao.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ur no fun.....lol


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I plan on doing the "Marinco" mod at some point. Opening the hood to plug and unplug is a PITA, can't wait to get it mounted to the bumper. I lack the tools and the ability to do it properly though.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's that plug in a housing with a flapper door right? If so that's what our big trucks have/had. They kept freezing shut, or snow and ice would get jammed packed in there and corrode out the plug.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

dieselss;1925027 said:


> Having an issue with my block heater cord tripping my gfci plug when it's wet or frozen. Right this moment replacing the heater cord don't strike my fancy.
> Replacing the end is what I'm thinking, and somehow insulated the wires with sealing tape.
> Anyone else have this issue? Ideas on fixes?
> Also not looking to put on those plug sockets that have the flapper opening either.
> 03 ,350


I cut the plug end off of the cord under the front bumper that goes to my block heater. I bought an emersion heater for my central hydro tank. I took the wire under the bumper and spliced it with plastic wire nuts, (inside an electrical junction box just like all the connections are done in in your house) onto a length of wire I bought at lowes and ran it back to where the hydro tank is on the driver's side and mounted a junction box to the frame rail of the truck. Took the plug I cut off the front and the wires from emersion heater and joined them in the junction box with plastic wire nuts and sealed box. Now, the plug for my block heater is on side of truck in front of rear axle and is protected from the elements by the overhang of the flatbed. So, now when the block heater is plugged in, it is also warming the hydro tank at the same time which helps when I get to my first account, the fluid isn't thick as molasses and the pump doesn't howl like a dieing moose. Real easy and convenient to unplug as I get into the truck and all connections are in weather tight boxes. No tripped breakers, as long as I don't try to run the air compressor in the garage at the same time the truck is plugged in, as both outlets in the garage are protected by the same breaker.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That sounds like a nice mod for a flatbed, mines a pickup so I'm kinda limited as to the location.

I'm thinking of cutting off the end, and splicing in a section of double insulated cord and heat shrinking the whole cord that'll be exposed.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I got it fixed. 
From this


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

To this.......


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Why do you have 2 cords


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

one is for the coffee pot, second for seat warmer.

other plug (out of view) is block heater


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Microwave, and tv. Then the block heater 

I have no clue. Factory Ford too. The other end was a male 2 plug.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You should use ScamsOil, then you wouldn't need a dangerous block heater.

Any questions, contact this guy:

https://www.google.com/search?q=tim+vipond&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=tim+vipond+banned


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually do use it....


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

dieselss;1925463 said:


> Microwave, and tv. Then the block heater
> 
> I have no clue. Factory Ford too. The other end was a male 2 plug.


Could the 2 pronged male plug be for people that have OLD outlets that don't have the third prong, maybe so they don't have to use one of those 3-2 adapters? Just a thought.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1926170 said:


> I actually do use it....


Well, according to Tim, you should be good til about -300F.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Tim needs sales to support to pyramid .

Fun fact , scamsoil makes nothing, they buy fluids from the same place everyone else does and blend them together, they add additives to base stock .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

derekslawncare;1926173 said:


> Could the 2 pronged male plug be for people that have OLD outlets that don't have the third prong, maybe so they don't have to use one of those 3-2 adapters? Just a thought.


I think it was Ford's way of making universal cord, covers old and new heaters


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1926179 said:


> Well, according to Tim, you should be good til about -300F.


Ah I gotcha. All this training this morning has my brain fried....haha


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1926211 said:


> Ah I gotcha. All this training this morning has my brain fried....haha


Forklift training?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1926222 said:


> Forklift training?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it started off as welding, but I complained cause it was to dark with the mask down, I asked if I could do it without they said no...shrugs I do it all the time at home. then a machine operator took a long bathroom break so I leaned how to stand and push the start stop buttons, then the guy came back....now I'm learning the pallet Jack.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;1926252 said:


> Well, it started off as welding, but I complained cause it was to dark with the mask down, I asked if I could do it without they said no...shrugs I do it all the time at home. then a machine operator took a long bathroom break so I leaned how to stand and push the start stop buttons, then the guy came back....now I'm learning the pallet Jack.


:laughing:Thumbs Up:laughing:


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

dieselss;1926252 said:


> Well, it started off as welding, but I complained cause it was to dark with the mask down, I asked if I could do it without they said no...shrugs I do it all the time at home. then a machine operator took a long bathroom break so I leaned how to stand and push the start stop buttons, then the guy came back....now I'm learning the pallet Jack.


:laughing::laughing:

What's next after pallet jack training? Surely with such adaptability you have earned a management position to keep you off your delicate feet.


----------

